

Amazing documentary about origami and applied math - famousactress
http://www.greenfusefilms.com/

======
kentosi
This looks amazing! Any idea when it'll be releasing in Australia?

There are some crazy origami experts in Japan. I hope that at least one of
them make an appearance in this documentary.

~~~
famousactress
Ironically, I don't remember any Japanese artists being featured!

------
Zev
Between the Folds is one of my favorite documentaries. Its _fun_ to watch. The
people featured get incredibly into what they do and have a ton of energy. It
reminds me of how I feel when I'm having a _really_ good day and code just
comes out.

------
auxbuss
Would love to see, but proprietary format precludes. Ironic.

~~~
kvs
If it's any help: it's available on Netflix for streaming.

